# I just have to ask, Why is it called Skeeter Pee?



## Allie Geiger (Dec 6, 2018)

I mean, couldn't it be called something a bit more appetizing? Lol
What do you call yours when offering it to friends?


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 7, 2018)

I was told it’s Called Skeeter Pee because it tastes best on a hot summer night when the skeeters are biting and it’s the color of pee! It’s my Mother in Laws favorite wine which she shares with her friends, those bottles are labeled “Lemon Lime Wine”. I use 1/3 lime juice. Roy


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 7, 2018)

If you look at Lon's website skeeterpee.com, he explains why he chose the name.

Q: Why did you name it “Skeeter Pee”?

A: Several things pointed me to the name Skeeter Pee:

•I wanted to differentiate it from the commercial hard lemonades

•It tastes best when the mosquitoes are their worst; those tend to be hot sweltery evenings without much breeze. Minnesota has lots of summer heat, humidity, and mosquitoes.

•It looks like… well….uh…. Pee. Most batches made from white and rose slurries are a pale yellow (dark slurries will give you more of a pink lemonade color).

•Back when I was a youngin’, if a guy were to show up at a party drinking a beer with low alcohol content, he would get ribbed for drinking “bunny pi$$”. While Skeeter Pee has more alcohol than most beers and pop wines, it has less alcohol than other wines I make, so the name seemed to fit.

•Before calling it Skeeter Pee, I referred to it as hard lemonade. I found that the more I drank, the harder it got to say hard lemonade. But saying Skeeter Pee seems to get easier as the night wears on, even though it might be slurred a bit. Try saying both yourself while imitating your best drunken drawl.

•The name is just “naughty” enough that it elicits intrigue from the average guest without offending grandma so much that I get an unforgiving glare; she just rolls her eyes.

•The beverage isn’t a real serious one and the name helps prevent people from feigning sophistication. You just pop the top, tip it back, and suddenly we’re all equal. I don’t care if you’re an astronaut, ditch digger, surgeon, or a laborer; when you enjoy a Skeeter Pee together, we’re all brought down to the lowest common denominators of enjoyment; you all have refreshment, each other’s company, and a beverage with a silly name.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 7, 2018)

I cut my teeth on Skeeter in 2013, taught me a lot on the basics. I haven’t made it since then. My buddy has a friend named Shawn and he would help with occasional winemaking duties. I called him Skeeter Shawn, because he loved it. To this day, that nickname has stuck.

I may need to make a carboy of it in the spring.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 7, 2018)

I make at least 6 gallons of it every year for my wife's family. I don't particularly like it that much, but I don't care for sweet wines in general. They love the stuff and love the original recipe kind the best. I always make mine using EC-1118 yeast, never have used a slurry, seems like it is worth the $1.00 to get good new yeast in there fermenting away. It isn't really all that acidic, Ph might be 2.8 or so, I haven't measured it in a long time.


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 7, 2018)

ffemt128 said:


> If you look at Lon's website skeeterpee.com, he explains why he chose the name.
> 
> Q: Why did you name it “Skeeter Pee”?
> 
> ...


Makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 7, 2018)

cmason1957 said:


> I make at least 6 gallons of it every year for my wife's family. I don't particularly like it that much, but I don't care for sweet wines in general. They love the stuff and love the original recipe kind the best. I always make mine using EC-1118 yeast, never have used a slurry, seems like it is worth the $1.00 to get good new yeast in there fermenting away. It isn't really all that acidic, Ph might be 2.8 or so, I haven't measured it in a long time.


I havent made any original yet, but I'm about to start one. I have my first batch of dragon blood fermenting as we speak. I'm excited to try it. It smells delicious.


----------



## Allie Geiger (Dec 13, 2018)

NorCal said:


> I cut my teeth on Skeeter in 2013, taught me a lot on the basics. I haven’t made it since then. My buddy has a friend named Shawn and he would help with occasional winemaking duties. I called him Skeeter Shawn, because he loved it. To this day, that nickname has stuck.
> 
> I may need to make a carboy of it in the spring.


So if you havent made it since then, what is your favourite now?
I am loving the ease, taste, and affordability of skeeter, but I am looking forward to days when I can afford better ingredients.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 13, 2018)

Allie Geiger said:


> So if you havent made it since then, what is your favourite now?
> I am loving the ease, taste, and affordability of skeeter, but I am looking forward to days when I can afford better ingredients.



Wine from grapes.


----------

